

Tinder Demotes CEO Sean Rad in Wake of Sexual Harassment Suit - mountaineer
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/11/04/tinder-demotes-ceo-sean-rad-in-wake-of-sexual-harassment-suit/?mod=WSJBlog

======
stax012
Unexpected!

